# Reprogramar Yaesu ASL-2011



## Pepin1249 (Feb 16, 2015)

Hola de nuevo amigos.
Después de mucho tiempo sin asomar por el foro y aprovechando mi nueva situación de jubilado, he retomado mi anhelada afición al cacharreo radiofónico.
Llevo entre manos  el intentar reprogramar un equipo Yaesu ASL-2011 para la banda amateur de 144 Mhz. siguiendo la propuesta del siguiente enlace.

http://yo4hfu.dmon.com/index/yaesu_ftl2011_programming_interface_soft/0-50

He improvisado el pequeño interface y uso el programa de Yaesu especificado. El problema que me surge es que según el manual del programa citado, antes de leer o escribir en la eeprom, se debe poner el equipo en modo CLONE. Sabeis como se accede a dicho modo ?? 

Un cordial saludo de Pepe EA6FG.


----------



## ricbevi (Feb 17, 2015)

Pepin1249 dijo:


> Hola de nuevo amigos.
> Después de mucho tiempo sin asomar por el foro y aprovechando mi nueva situación de jubilado, he retomado mi anhelada afición al cacharreo radiofónico.
> Llevo entre manos  el intentar reprogramar un equipo Yaesu ASL-2011 para la banda amateur de 144 Mhz. siguiendo la propuesta del siguiente enlace.
> 
> ...




Hola...El equipo solo se pone en ese modo cuando("parpadea") detecta el jumper entre los pines 1 y 7 del RJ45 de la ficha de micrófono(esto siempre que no este quemada la salida de 9Vdc en dicha ficha). Uso un clon de la interfaz original como la de la imagen que adjunto.
El software(CE5) solo funciona en DOS puro(no en entorno Windows) y con puertos RS232 nativos(NO ADAPTADORES USB A RS232).
Saludos.

Ric.

PD: El modelo del equipo es FTL-2011.


----------



## Pepin1249 (Feb 17, 2015)

Muchas gracias Ric por atender mi petición.

Ruego tengas la amabilidad de aclararme las siguientes dudas:

Los diodos D1, D3 y D4, pueden valer los 1n4148 o similares ??
Que transistores usaste ??
El pin P del RJ45 a que número corresponde ??

Reitero mi agradecimiento.


----------



## ricbevi (Feb 18, 2015)

Pepin1249 dijo:


> Muchas gracias Ric por atender mi petición.
> 
> Ruego tengas la amabilidad de aclararme las siguientes dudas:
> 
> ...



Diodos y transistores de uso general(1N4148, 1N914, BC548, BC558, BC337, BC327, 2N2222,etc) ya que solo están para adaptar niveles o conmutar, la salida/entrada de datos de programación(P) es en pin Nº:8 del RJ45 que es la señal CLONE DATA,  Gnd es el pin Nº5 del RJ45, el puente es entre los pines Nº7 y Nº6(9Vdc y CLONE SW), me equivoque anteriormente al indicar Nº1 y Nº7 al tomar el esquema como valido el de la pagina que subiste, pero en ella esta mal indicado. Si por alguna causa(microfono en mal estado, cortocircuito, etc) se quema la salida de 9Vdc de la ficha de micrófono, entonces el equipo no pasa a el modo programación(CLONE).
Ric.


Ric.


----------



## Pepin1249 (Feb 18, 2015)

Gracias por la aclaración.

Antes de proseguir con éste tema, he querido cerciorarme tal como comentas de que entre los pines 5 y 6 del conector del Mic del equipo estuvieran presentes los 9V siendo correcto. También he comprobado que el PTT actuara y que la modulación fuese clara.

Recopilaré el material necesario par hacer una réplica del programador.

En éste mismo hilo, comentaré el resultado tanto si es para bien o para mal.

Saludos.


----------



## ricbevi (Feb 18, 2015)

Aclaro que dicho programador lo uso hace desde hace mas de 20 años. Para los equipos mas antiguos tengo armada una 386 con DOS 6.22 para los mas modernos los programo con una PC modera con W7. Dicho programador también sirve para los equipos actuales y todos los handy's que conozco desde los FTH-2009 en adelante hasta la actualidad, solo hay que cambiar la ficha por la que corresponda, con su conexión.
Siempre los mas antiguos con la PC antigua y los mas modernos con la mas nueva pero con la misma interfaz. En este caso en particular mezclar tecnológica nueva y antigua, no da buenos resultados.  

Ric.


----------



## Pepin1249 (Feb 19, 2015)

OK Ric.

He habilitado un “veterano” Laptop (Toshiba 220 CS) creo recordar con un 386 tan sólo con MS DOS 6.22, configurando el único puerto COM 1 a 4800 Baud.

Ayer por la tarde quise comprobar usando el programador mencionado en el primer comentario pero cambiando el puente tal como mencionas y lee perfectamente el contenido de la EEPROM ahora bien, no carga la nueva configuración de frecuencias.

Si no se presentan contratiempos, éste fin de semana intentaré montar el programador clonado y continuaré con el tema.

Para mí habrá sido una experiencia muy didáctica gracias a tu ayuda.

Saludos.


----------



## ricbevi (Feb 19, 2015)

Pepin1249 dijo:


> OK Ric.
> 
> He habilitado un “veterano” Laptop (Toshiba 220 CS) creo recordar con un 386 tan sólo con MS DOS 6.22, configurando el único puerto COM 1 a 4800 Baud.
> 
> ...



OK...La comunicación creo recordar que se realiza a 9600bps...posiblemente a ese programador le falte un estado "alto" en la entrada de programación(P), que podría ser inducido de muchas formas. Puede ser mediante el uso de una fuente de alimentación externa de 5Vdc, la cual se conectaría a través de una resistencia en serie, de por ejemplo 10K a dicho punto o bien "copiar" la solución del programador "clon", del los diodo(D1, D4) al pin DTR, CTS, RTS, mas la resistencia de 12K(R4), el zener de 5.1v(D2) y la resistencia de 100K(R10) de carga. Ya que tienes el programador ya armado yo probaría mediante una fuente externa y después podría implementar la otra solución si funciona.

Ric.


----------



## Pepin1249 (Feb 21, 2015)

Hola de nuevo Ric.

Para no andar haciendo pruebas a la ligera, he armado una plaquita con el esquema que me adjuntaste.

http://www.ea6fg.es/Programador Transceiver.html

El resultado es que al intentar tanto Leer o Cargar, me da el error de Problema Detectado en la conexión a la Radio . He comprobado la tensión que me entrega el puerto serie sobre la salida de los diodos D1 y D4 y son 4.9 V.

Para analizar el caso paso a paso, me pregunto si habría manera de chequear el circuito sin estar conectado al PC, es decir alimentarlo con 5 V. e inyectar una señal cuadrada en TX o en RX y observar la respuesta con el osciloscopio.

P.D. He comprobado infinitas veces tanto el circuito como el orden de pins.


----------



## ricbevi (Feb 21, 2015)

Pepin1249 dijo:


> Hola de nuevo Ric.
> 
> Para no andar haciendo pruebas a la ligera, he armado una plaquita con el esquema que me adjuntaste.
> 
> ...



He armado 3 o 4 y en placas "universales" perforadas y nunca tuve la necesidad de verificar por que salieron andando, eso si, siempre tenia uno que funcionaba. 
Lo único que veo en el PCB es la resistencia R4(12K), la conexión que va  a los 5V no esta, pero supongo que lo habrás implementado con un  trozo de alambre o cable.
Te subo una foto de como van los cables a la ficha RJ45...son los primeros 4 contactos de izquierda a derecha. Puente entre los dos del medio(rojo-verde) y GND(negro) al centro de la ficha y programación(amarillo) al extremo mas a la izquierda.
¿Verificaste el el puerto COM elegido en el programa(CE5) sea en el que tenes la interfaz, solo reconoce el COM1 o COM2?.

Ric.


----------



## Pepin1249 (Feb 22, 2015)

¡¡Por fin!! Lo he conseguido.

Después de innumerables intentos ayer por la tarde conseguí cargar las nuevas frecuencias. Por lo visto, la causa del problema estaba en el conector DB9 del programador (usaba uno recuperado) el cual debería tener fallo de contacto en alguno de sus pines, el cambio por uno nuevo lo ha resuelto.

 En cuanto a la resistencia de 12 K, está alimentada por un puente por debajo de la placa.

Te agradezco infinitamente el tiempo que me has dedicado. Si en la lejanía puedo serte de alguna utilidad, en éste enlace tienes mis “coordenadas”.

http://www.qrz.com/db/EA6FG

Un abrazo.


----------



## ricbevi (Feb 22, 2015)

Pepin1249 dijo:


> ¡¡Por fin!! Lo he conseguido.
> 
> Después de innumerables intentos ayer por la tarde conseguí cargar las nuevas frecuencias. Por lo visto, la causa del problema estaba en el conector DB9 del programador (usaba uno recuperado) el cual debería tener fallo de contacto en alguno de sus pines, el cambio por uno nuevo lo ha resuelto.
> 
> ...



Me alegro!!!! Es el problema del reciclaje, a veces cuesta tiempo!!!.
Un abrazo Jose, 73´s y Dx´s.

Ric.


----------

